# Need a PS2 emulator



## anilsmart (Oct 29, 2004)

i want to play PS2 games on my pentium 4 HT with 512MB RAM and dvd rom, where can i find the best PS2 emulator for my PC


----------



## swatkat (Oct 29, 2004)

Bleem is the best Emulator.Try these Emulators:-
*www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/psx/bleem.html
*www.pcsx2.net/
*ps2emu.efx2.com/
*www.pcsx2.net/downloads.php


----------



## android (Oct 29, 2004)

heyy 
can u plz tell me wat r emulators . and how can a person play PS2 games on his pc  .

aashish


----------



## anilsmart (Oct 29, 2004)

emulators are programs which emulates other devices on the PC. for example: you can get emulator for PS1 like CVGS and then insert the PS1 CD in the CD rom and start the emulator. wooowwwwww now you can PS1 games on your PC. 
              you can also install virtuall drives program and then make a virtuall disk of favourite game then just insert that virtuall disk into virtuall drive and play the game without  the real game CD


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Oct 30, 2004)

I used Bleem! to play PS2 games on my PC........


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 30, 2004)

Since whenever did Bleem a psx emu start playing ps2 discs dude ?


----------



## the_fragger (Nov 1, 2004)

yups...as far as i know Bleem is a PS One emulator,not a PS2 ...is there any PS2 emulator that actually works ?


----------



## swatkat (Nov 1, 2004)

Try this link:-
*www.ngemu.com/ps2/


----------



## Jazzrulz (Nov 1, 2004)

*bleem stinks*

The best ps2 emulator available is EPSXE. Bleem has many problems and results in massive rendering errors. I have used EPSXE myself and it worked fine with almost all ps2 games. I heard that the latest version has DVD support too. It can be downloaded from *www.epsxe.com/files/epsxe160.zip


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry d00d, i got confused..........


----------



## blade_runner (Nov 1, 2004)

@Jazzrulz: even epsxe is a psx emu not a  ps2 one.............


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 2, 2004)

Why is everbody getting Confused between 
Plasystation 2 and Playstation One...

NeutrinoSX2, PCSX2 and PS2Emu
Are the only emulators for PS2


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 2, 2004)

yeah NIKHIL Verma is right!


----------



## Destructo (Nov 2, 2004)

Man.....you all are confused.

PSX2 is the most downloaded PS2 Emulator. I tried downloading  it myself but unfortunately did not have that much luck in running HALO off the DVD.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Nov 2, 2004)

Any one know where to get XBOX emulator (working!). I can't wait for Halo 2 to come out for the PC!


----------



## Destructo (Nov 3, 2004)

Try Xeon

This emulator appeared without prior warning and booted Halo in it's first release.
If you are an Xbox enthusiast then be sure to get it! 


*www.emulator-zone.com/download.php/emulators/xbox/xeon/Xeon_10.rar


----------



## Jazzrulz (Nov 3, 2004)

silly me... of course EPSXE is a psx emulator
i agree blade_runner. my mistake..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

Let me make this short and sweet for all of you.....There isnt any proper workin emulator for The Ps2....Even Pcsx 2 which is the 1st so called launched emulator isnt perfect yet and the site itself suggests that none of the ps2 games still work perfectly on it....so dont try wasting your time on these foolish emulators for the time being as Ps2 is very hard to emulate and plus all will need a DVD rom to actually get the Disc's workin.....so rest a bit a play it well On the Ps2 Which is the best thing to do for a Playtation 2 game....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 12, 2006)

a ps2 emulator will come only after ps3 is released.then the developers can make it legally.


----------

